# Meet Bud



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You all know Shadow but I never talk about my favorite guy!

Big, goofy and a total Momma's boy. The second one was about 2 years ago right around his 11th birthday. He's hard to take pics of and not very photogenic.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Very handsome!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Buddddd! What's up? You look very happy, just chillin', don't need the limelight anyway, it's all good


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He just turned 13 and he recently broke the gate on the dog run I guess that big head is a pretty good battering ram. He still thinks he owns the world. He is pushy and rude and a total boy, but I love him.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Bud!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Bud, you are a very handsome momma's boy!! :wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good looking pup!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what? " not very photogenic" ? Could have fooled me --
what an obviously masculine good looking dog .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Carmen.

He is one of those dogs that every time I pick up the camera he has slobber on his face, or grass hanging out of his mouth, lol.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He is a good looking boy! Is he chewing on a ball in the second pic?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nigel said:


> He is a good looking boy! Is he chewing on a ball in the second pic?


 Yes. One of the cheap, squeaky balls that come in the Christmas stockings. I feel like I wasted him. I should have gotten he papers and he should never have been just a pet. So much potential and I blew it.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Bud. Great looking boy!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks happy to me! and well cared for, not wasted.

Does he chew on balls/toys on the side of his mouth? Ranger does, he likes to bite down until it shoots off, then he picks it up and repeats.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nigel said:


> He looks happy to me! and well cared for, not wasted.
> 
> *Does he chew on balls/toys on the side of his mouth*? Ranger does, he likes to bite down until it shoots off, then he picks it up and repeats.


 No. I call him The Destroyer. He does not play so much as shred, hence the bucket of cheap toys every year. It took me years to teach him to fetch, his game was to go get it, shred it, then prance about the yard like he had just defeated an invading army
So far the only toys he hasn't decimated are the black Kong toys, and some stupid rubber alligator that he found somewhere and fell in love with. And Sabs ball that he still carts about sometimes but will not chew up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very good looking dog!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Truly a good looking boy!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He is so handsome!! I don't think you wasted any potential!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What a hunk! Now I know why you didn't get him to your husband! Are you still thinking Belleville...its a hop and skip from me! Deb


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I put hands on just about every pup from this line, right back to the original imported trio in the early 90's, his dam was a grand daughter, he is the dog that goes back to Arko Honest on the sires line. My very first patrol partner was an uncle of Buds, the black bitch that I owned was his dams sister. He was left with me, I think, in hopes that I would find a way to carry on the line and I failed. 
He can track anything, anywhere. He showed amazing potential as a young dog, but I lacked the experience to work through the instability caused by the abuse. When they threatened to take him after his breeder died I got scared and backed off, so I never got his registration. So he has spent most of his life hanging out as a much loved pet. Seems a waste.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> What a hunk! Now I know why you didn't get him to your husband! Are you still thinking Belleville...its a hop and skip from me! Deb


 
I like Belleville. We have a station there that I believe will be expanded this year, so new positions will be available.
I wanted to go home to Halifax, but I can't see anyone there giving up their job and it's far down the list for expansion.

If I think about it Buds whole life has been an argument about who's dog he is, , but no one else seems willing to provide him a good home where he is loved.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I put hands on just about every pup from this line, right back to the original imported trio in the early 90's, his dam was a grand daughter, he is the dog that goes back to Arko Honest on the sires line. My very first patrol partner was an uncle of Buds, the black bitch that I owned was his dams sister. He was left with me, I think, in hopes that I would find a way to carry on the line and I failed.
> He can track anything, anywhere. He showed
> amazing potential as a young dog, but I lacked the experience to work through the instability caused by the abuse. When they threatened to take him after his breeder died I got scared and backed off, so I never got his registration. So he has spent most of his life hanging out as a much loved pet. Seems a waste.


Not so....its not a waste to have loved, and be loved in return! Not one bit of a waste! That is everyone's dream in life .. IMO


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Sabis Mom, not a waste. I think if our dogs could talk they would tell us that being our our companion/pet is their most important job no matter what else they do because we ask. To just be with us is what they love best.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is loved. Very much, he is and always will be my favorite guy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy. Bud you seemed to have posed really well for these pics.I understand the Moma's boy part as Lucky's is all mine. Hugs to Bud.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

dmom said:


> Sabis Mom, not a waste. I think if our dogs could talk they would tell us that being our our companion/pet is their most important job no matter what else they do because we ask. To just be with us is what they love best.


This exactly


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was clearing off the camera today and found some good pictures of him and my favorite one of him and Sabs taken during her last summer. He loved her so much
The last one is him just this past fall.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bud is so handsome!And looks so happy


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Bud is so handsome!And looks so happy


 Thanks! He's my guy.
He is almost blind now, cracked his face pretty good the other day on a door that wasn't all the way opened, but he still likes to run and play. He is adapting and keeps a shoulder against me when we walk.
Hope he continues to do this well, I'm not ready to say good-bye.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Even when they're blind and deaf they still enjoy feeling the sun,sniffing the breeze,and being with us


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@WNGD







He was about 10 or 11








Pretty sure he was 13 in this one








He was 8 I believe in both of these








Eating a log while I enjoyed morning coffee.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Where have you been hiding this gorgeous boy? Love his coloring. No more hiding


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Where have you been hiding this gorgeous boy? Love his coloring. No more hiding


Ha! Bud has been gone for 4 years. Someone asked if I had photos so I resurrected this thread. He was my favorite guy. It was nice looking through all my pics of him. I would love to find another like him, maybe a bit less of a jerk. Lol.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Seriously handsome! I’m glad you resurrected this one.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> Seriously handsome! I’m glad you resurrected this one.


I'm glad as well. I miss the big idiot. He was a royal pain, but he definitely kept me on my toes. He was a dog you respected, not one to be taken lightly. He loved the fight, you could see his eyes glittering when he knew it was coming. But again showed that discernment that the breed should have once we got through the initial months. He was way to much for me when I got him but we managed.


----------

